# Musik aus Videos



## Sliver (18. Juli 2002)

Moin,
ich suche einen Weg oder ein Programm womit ich die Musik aus Videos "herausbekomme" also das ich in einer anderen Datei die Musik des Videos habe.
Ambesten wäre es wenn ich die als .mp3-Files speichern könnte (.wav geht natürlich auch). Die Videos aus den ich die Musik haben will sind .mpeg, .mpg und .avi Dateien.

Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Im originall Video soll die Musik natürlich bleiben.


Danke schonmal


Sliver


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2002)

Dafür kannst du TMPGEnc (http://www.tmpgenc.com) benutzen.
Da kannst du den Sound extrahieren und in einem beliebigen Format wieder ausgeben.
Ist echt fein das Prog.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## MoMo (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

Virtual Dub geht natürlich auch.

*Anleitung* 
1. Datei in Virtual Dub (=VD) einladen.
2. File->Save Wav
Danach solltes du das WAV-File mit VD ins MP3 Format bringen:
1. Datei öffnen.
2. Audio->Full processing mode
3. Audio->compression->Mpeg 3 Layer
4. Video->Direct streeam copy
5. Save

Gruß
MoMo

[edit]Sorry, der zweite Teil der Anleitung klappt wohl nicht![/edit]


----------



## Sliver (18. Juli 2002)

Danke vielmals.

Hab bis jetzt erst mal TMPGEnc ausprobiert und gefällt mir ganz. Das andere probier ich später da ich im moment unter Zeit druck stehe. *g*


Danke nochmals


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Eigentlich geht das mit allen Programmen, die was mit Video zu tun haben oder? Wahrscheinlich auch mit AIST Movie Xone.


----------



## Sliver (3. August 2002)

Und was ist das? Also ich hab den Quick Time Player, Real Player und den Media Player von Windows. Und bei denen weis ich das es nicht geht also geht es nicht mit allen Programmen die mit Video zutun haben. ^^


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

> also geht es nicht mit allen Programmen die mit Video zutun haben.


*grummelarg*

Aist MovieXone ist kostenloser Videoschnitt. Taugt nur für den Anfänger was aber du hast die vollen Funktionen.


----------

